# Introducing goats to LGD



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello!

I was just wondering what process you use to introduce your goats to a young LGD? The people I'm going to get a puppy from suggest keeping them in adjoining pens first then, on leash supervised meetings, then supervised off leash meetings, gradually increasing the unsupervised time as trust is built.

Does this seem like a good plan?

Also this puppy is from working lines, not a single non working dog in the bloodline.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sounds great - puppies want to chase and play, they have to learn quickly that is not acceptable


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kupla said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was just wondering what process you use to introduce your goats to a young LGD? The people I'm going to get a puppy from suggest keeping them in adjoining pens first then, on leash supervised meetings, then supervised off leash meetings, gradually increasing the unsupervised time as trust is built.
> 
> ...


 Follow breeder's advice.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

Gradually let the puppy meet his new goats. Try placing some food at the 
gate to the goat pasture, and watch carefully to see if you need a leash,if necessary, take your time. Maybe you will need one and maybe not.
Dogs just seem to know how to herd.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Also watch the goats with the little pup...some of mine seemed to want to kill my little guy! He soon had a healthy respect for the goats but could have been badly hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I also gave my dog his own goat (the most mellow easy going doe) before he joined the whole herd.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll only have three goats, my older doe is a bit leery of my little dogs, I think it's mostly because she has a young kid right now. I'll watch and make sure the goats aren't a danger to the pup as well.

The reason I chose from this breeder is that his pups and dogs have a remarkably low chase drive so I'm hoping the introductions go smoothly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by the breeder.

If you are to place him with 1 Doe, it should be a dominant one, who tells him what is acceptable or not. This kind of doe will teach the pup.


----------

